# Looking for english speaking families



## zarkadia (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello,

I am living in Zarkadia, conviniently located between Kavala and Xanthi.
My girls are 9, 12 and 14 and are in need to find english speaking contacts, while waiting that their Greek is improving. 
Even if someone is passing by for the summer, feel free to contact us.


Lisa


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello Lisa, welcome to the forum! I live to the east of Xanthi so not very far from you. Nice to have another Thracian on board.


----------

